# 3x3 Pillow Cube Mod



## Hyperbolics (Dec 26, 2016)

Here's a mod I made. Unfortunately the stickers won't be coming for a few weeks so it's not fully stickered right now. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Liam Wadek (Feb 20, 2017)

This cube looks really fun! I'd love to try it out!


----------



## vm70 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow, it's the puzzle that I found the name for! It looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing it stickered.
EDIT:
Nevermind, you already did. If anyone wants to watch it, the video's here.


----------



## Hyperbolics (Feb 28, 2017)

vm70 said:


> Wow, it's the puzzle that I found the name for! It looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing it stickered.
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, you already did. If anyone wants to watch it, the video's here.


Haha, yeah, thanks for that!
In hindsight I probably also should have posted this on the other thread.


----------

